# The wrong Amanda flashed me!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I received a ping to pick up an Amanda at a Holiday gas station. I pulled up to a provocatively dressed woman waiting.
"Amanda? I asked" and she got into my car. She noticed that I was wearing face paint, and she asked if I was doing role play. Not exactly, but I answered yes kind of embarrassed like.

I asked her her name and she confirmed that she was Amanda. I'm not exaggerating, but even before I pull out of the parking lot she was lifting up her shirt to show me what was under it!

I did not know what to say, so I just said wow! This is surprising!
Amanda: why is that surprising? What is your thought process?
Me: I pick you up because I assumed you needed a ride.
Amanda: are you a cop?
Me: no, I'm a magician.
Amanda: where is the rabbit?
Me: he's in the Hat.

At this time, Amanda told me that her Android just died and asked if I could charge it. I noticed this trip has been cancelled, and I assumed it was because her phone died, so I let her plug her phone into my outlet.

As we drove down the street, Amanda once again began showing me what was under her shirt. This time even underneath her undergarments! This woman would have been considered attractive for a woman in her late thirties, although sadly I think I got kind of desensitized to that from my night at Saville's earlier this week. "You're flashing me" I said.
She giggled and said "oh, that is so naughty."
I try to remain focused on where I was going, although I did not really know now that the trip is canceled. I asked Amanda for directions, and she did not offer too much help. Fortunately, she told me that we should go to an ATM machine to get gas money. I was glad that she was going to find a way to pay for the trip.

As the trip proceeded, Amanda behaved more and more erratic and was talking kind of dirty and was wiggling around in the seat next to me making grunting noises. She was bringing her face near mine, and she had really stinky breath so I offered her a breath mint. She admitted that she had been eating Chinese food. I finally asked her if she was drunk and she admitted she was.

The First ATM we came across was broken so we had to go to another gas station. Amanda said that $50 should be enough to cover the gas expense and I thought that was a really good deal. But when we got to the place with an ATM, she was expecting me to go out to get money with my card! I began arguing back and forth with her that I was already not getting paid probably for this trip and I thought that we were going to the ATM so she could get money for me.

Finally Amanda stepped out of the car and I thought she was walking towards an ATM. But she just kept on walking on into the distance!

Before moving on, I noticed I had a new voice message on my phone. I press play and the message said (another woman's voice)

"hi Dan, this is Amanda, I was at holiday, but I saw somebody else get into your car. Can you please request a refund for me?"

I realize then I accidentally picked up an Amanda that was waiting for another Uber!

https://clyp.it/mcgcmnrk


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Why did you call out her name? You're suppose to ask for their name to verify ID of pax.

Well, at least you got a flash instead of a threat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I need to analyze the audio please


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I need to analyze the audio please


https://clyp.it/puczrrir


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> https://clyp.it/puczrrir


What about in the car


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What about in the car


https://clyp.it/mcgcmnrk


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 182566
> I received a ping to pick up an Amanda at a Holiday gas station. I pulled up to a provocatively dressed woman waiting.
> "Amanda? I asked" and she got into my car. She noticed that I was wearing face paint, and she asked if I was doing role play. Not exactly, but I answered yes kind of embarrassed like.
> 
> ...


Amanda's are always trouble anyway.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> https://clyp.it/mcgcmnrk


Red flag 1: Whoa, right at the beginning the lady says "I could be." when you asked if she was Amanda.
Red flag 2: Lady: Are we role-playing? What's your name?
Red flag 3: @ 2:29 Lady says, "want to see a magical [opposite of "soft off"]"

There are more flags, but these stuck out for me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Why are you wearing face paint?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Amanda's are always trouble anyway.


I've never had a problem with an Amanda.

So how was your trip with Amanda #2?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Why are you wearing face paint?


It was for st. Nick's Day.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> It was for st. Nick's Day.


I didn't know St. Nicholas wore face paint.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DocT said:


> I didn't know St. Nicholas wore face paint.


Only when Mrs St. Nicholas...

Is trying to find him...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> I didn't know St. Nicholas wore face paint.


No, it was for Zwarte Piet, Saint Nicholas' chimney sweep companion.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

So you are saying you could have had a hooker for only $50? Boy, they are MUCH more expensive in my town.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> No, it was for Zwarte Piet, Saint Nicholas' chimney sweep companion.


SadUber...

WHAT books have you been reading...?

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 182566
> I pulled up to a provocatively dressed woman waiting.


Provocatively dressed with 16 degree temperatures in Apple Valley, Minnesota? Hmmmmm, she must be related to the woman in a full mink coat that I picked up during our 120 degree heatwave in Phoenix last June.

C'mon SadUber, you really thought it through with the audio, but your entire story needs to be carefully composed. "she was lifting up her shirt to show you what was underneath" just a shirt, no coat, no bra in below freezing temps? Let's get with it. How can I fantasize about this happening when I can't even make it past the second paragraph without finding fault?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> So you are saying you could have had a hooker for only $50? Boy, they are MUCH more expensive in my town.


For whatever reason there is a large number of provocatively dressed women in Apple Valley, MN and they have driven the price of a short time down to $50 per.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> For whatever reason there is a large number of provocatively dressed women in Apple Valley, MN and they have driven the price of a short time down to $50 per.


Cost of living is a lot cheaper than Southern California.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DocT said:


> Cost of living is a lot cheaper than Southern California.


It may be a lot more or a lot less expensive tomorrow.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> It may be a lot more or a lot less expensive tomorrow.


I always heard bar b que...

Is MORE expensive...8>O

Really...sad to see and wish them well...

Butt...those Californians can build...

In lots of unbuildable spaces...

Places man nor beast would live...

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> For whatever reason there is a large number of provocatively dressed women in Apple Valley, MN and they have driven the price of a short time down to $50 per.


UberHooker Ants? What does the app show? Twenty pair of boobies on every street corner?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

This is at least the second time he has picked up a hooker completely oblivious to the fact of who and what he was dealing with.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> This is at least the second time he has picked up a hooker completely oblivious to the fact of who and what he was dealing with.


Theres either a lot of hookers in Apple Valley MN or sadUber just has one of those "im broke but lonely enough to pay for a 5 minute handy."

Listening to the audio is just absolutely hilarious. At no point did he mention hes an uber. The rest of us would have said "I'm an uber driver to pickup Amanda if you are not Amanda, please get out"

Instead he tells this hooker that he was out having a good time and that he just saw her and decided to pick her up. Yea thats why she thinks your a John.

I really want to hear the audio of you arguing about who is getting the money from the ATM.

Another hooker that thought you were a cop because you actually sound stupid enough that they think youre trying to entrap them to solicit prostitution.

DocT CAN I petition for SadUber name change to BubbleBoy?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Reading Harlequin romance again????
Buddy we already had this talk.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> At no point did he mention hes an uber. The rest of us would have said "I'm an uber driver to pickup Amanda if you are not Amanda, please get out"
> 
> Instead he tells this hooker that he was out having a good time and that he just saw her and decided to pick her up.


Yeah I'm a little disappointed with this one Daniel.
It's pretty obvious you knew she wasn't your pax.
Like Steve said, you never mentioned uber. Just that you were out to have a good time to keep the conversation going.

This is why the audio is so short compared to other audios.

We want your real experiences with real pax,
that's what we're paying for.
Not made up ones


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah I'm a little disappointed with this one Daniel.
> It's pretty obvious you new she wasn't your pax.
> Like Steve said, you never mentioned uber. Just that you were out to have a good time to keep the conversation going.
> 
> ...


I thought it was fairly provocative.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

I spent 10/30-11/1 in Apple Valley. I was at three different gas stations and Amanda never approached me...not one Amanda. Could be me though, I'm the grandfatherly burro type. But I can confirm, while SadUber and I were waiting for our "juicy lucy" burgers at his favorite Minneapolis dive bar, there was a female who was checking him out. You've read countless stories of how women are attracted to him. Can't all of us adults agree that he's simply a babe magnet! I've actually spent time with this guy and I don't get it either...but his stories are real...well, most of them are.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> but his stories are real...well, most of them are.


Not doubting he picked up this woman. 
But he knew she wasn't his rider.

I'm sure you'll agree if you hear the audio


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> I spent 10/30-11/1 in Apple Valley. I was at three different gas stations and Amanda never approached me...not one Amanda. Could be me though, I'm the grandfatherly burro type. But I can confirm that, while SadUber and I were waiting for our "juicy lucy" burgers at his favorite Minneapolis dive bar, there was a female who was checking him out. You've read countless stories of how women are attracted to him. Can't all of us adults agree that he's simply a babe magnet! I've actually spent time with this guy and I don't get it either...but his stories are real...well, most of them are.


Havent seen his face but just based on his man boobs, I'd bet that he has "I'm a sucker" face. He aint picking up hot honies throwing themselves to him, hes picking up hookers looking to get paid to do so. Ya aint gotta look like chris Evans to get that kind of action

And I think we can unequivocally agree he doesnt have a lick of charm. Hes a babbling buffoon in this audio recording.


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

SU is slowly becoming the new Ted Bundy.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I'm not saying it's attraction, but it seems that SU's biggest fans are the up female drivers (DID, MHR, JulesCase.)


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber you need some basic guidelines on how to pick up Uber passengers. It seems like you nailed it on how to pick up prostitutes.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

keb said:


> SadUber you need some basic guidelines on how to pick up Uber passengers. It seems like you nailed it on how to pick up prostitutes.


Disgraced, sexual moron Al Franken will begin looking for a new job tomorrow. He is from Minneapolis, just like Sad Uber. However, this presents a paradox - Sad Uber has women hit on him, yet he somehow repels them. BUT Franken hits on women and they repel him.
I don't think that Franken would have a tough time being approved to drive for uber. He's got all the qualifications...
Imagine Sad Uber driving while Franken rides shotgun...nightmarish.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> I spent 10/30-11/1 in Apple Valley. I was at three different gas stations and Amanda never approached me...not one Amanda. Could be me though, I'm the grandfatherly burro type. But I can confirm, while SadUber and I were waiting for our "juicy lucy" burgers at his favorite Minneapolis dive bar, there was a female who was checking him out. You've read countless stories of how women are attracted to him. Can't all of us adults agree that he's simply a babe magnet! I've actually spent time with this guy and I don't get it either...but his stories are real...well, most of them are.


How were his magic tricks?


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

He performed 5 or 6 magic tricks that were really clever. I asked Dan to repeat all of those tricks, as I paid closer attention, and still couldn't figure out how he does them. He's a good trickster.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

You should get together with the cops. Pick up prostitutes, drive them to the police station, get paid to help them. At first they definitely won’t believe you didn’t know she was a prostitute, until they listen to your audio.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I'm not saying it's attraction, but it seems that SU's biggest fans are the up female drivers (DID, MHR, JulesCase.)


Julescase ? Are you sure?

I thought she was classy


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If I were a Corporate Uber Lackey, I'd get nervous reading saduber stories. Dude is a ticking time bomb tick tick tick tick tick...
It's only a matter of time.


Tick


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> DocT CAN I petition for SadUber name change to BubbleBoy?


either that or Forrest Gump


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

keb said:


> SadUber you need some basic guidelines on how to pick up Uber passengers. It seems like you nailed it on how to pick up prostitutes.


This


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy to see the SadUber back at work and keeping Apple Valley and UP _moving_.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber has painted me a very dim picture of Apple Valley, MN. I have no desire to ever visit. Reason being, Homeless people abound, smelly hookers, flashing hookers, and so on. However, there does seem to be a lot of Uber Action that SadUber never collects on. LOL


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Julescase ? Are you sure?
> 
> I thought she was classy


Only JulesCase? What are you suggesting about mhr and Da.... nevermind.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Only JulesCase? What are you suggesting about mhr and Da.... nevermind.


DON'T say that name out loud.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cklw said:


> either that or Forrest Gump


Life is like an UBER request...you never know who you"re gonna get.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ribak said:


> Life is like an UBER request...you never know who you"re gonna get.


I sense you are...

About to go poetic on us...

I hope...8>)

Rakos


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 182566
> I received a ping to pick up an Amanda at a Holiday gas station. I pulled up to a provocatively dressed woman waiting.
> "Amanda? I asked" and she got into my car. She noticed that I was wearing face paint, and she asked if I was doing role play. Not exactly, but I answered yes kind of embarrassed like
> 
> ...


Dude, she said in the first 20 seconds she WAS NOT Amanda....your stories are ridiculous.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

When I was a taxi driver in the 90,s I enjoyed it when a gal wanted to give me a bj for the ride.Now that Im older I wish I would see more tittys.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> Disgraced, sexual moron Al Franken will begin looking for a new job tomorrow. He is from Minneapolis, just like Sad Uber. However, this presents a paradox - Sad Uber has women hit on him, yet he somehow repels them. BUT Franken hits on women and they repel him.
> I don't think that Franken would have a tough time being approved to drive for uber. He's got all the qualifications...
> Imagine Sad Uber driving while Franken rides shotgun...nightmarish.


Roy Moore trolling for 12 year olds
Tell Roy Moore just because there is grass on the field does not mean play ball


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Dude, she said in the first 20 seconds she WAS NOT Amanda....your stories are ridiculous.


Yes but, she flashed him at 15 seconds. The Amanda dynamic was no longer a factor...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Why was he wearing face paint? Don't we all wear face paint?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Provocatively dressed with 16 degree temperatures in Apple Valley, Minnesota? Hmmmmm, she must be related to the woman in a full mink coat that I picked up during our 120 degree heatwave in Phoenix last June.
> 
> C'mon SadUber, you really thought it through with the audio, but your entire story needs to be carefully composed. "she was lifting up her shirt to show you what was underneath" just a shirt, no coat, no bra in below freezing temps? Let's get with it. How can I fantasize about this happening when I can't even make it past the second paragraph without finding fault?


All saduber's posts are bs, this is nothing new.



UberLaLa said:


> Yes but, she flashed him at 15 seconds. The Amanda dynamic was no longer a factor...


Doesn't matter, the story is BS.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> All saduber's posts are bs, this is nothing new.
> 
> Doesn't matter, the story is BS.


Dont know, FrostyAZ met the dude and said hes legit.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

he maybe legit, but the stories on the other hand.......


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Dont know, FrostyAZ met the dude and said hes legit.


So you're saying that Apple Valley, Minn is the nation's hotspot for entertainment?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that Apple Valley, Minn is the nation's hotspot for entertainment?


I'm thinking its more...

Along the line of a bucket list item...

Just need to do it once...8>)

Rakos


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that Apple Valley, Minn is the nation's hotspot for entertainment?


Seville's is in Minneapolis


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

What kind of "PHONE" did she stick in your "OUTLET?!"


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I dated an Amanda once. She was bat dung crazy.

Are all Amandas crazy?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I dated an Amanda once. She was bat dung crazy.
> 
> Are all Amandas crazy?


I've known several Amandas and none of them had any obvious personality defects.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

A phone dying will never cancel a trip. If a trip is canceled (and it's the right pax) just have Uber adjust the trip after the fact to reflect the route between the pin and destination (they will). Also... be as careful as you can that you have the right person. It does happen once in a while, but I've never taken someone to their destination who wasn't the right person. If we start moving at all, I'm usually only a block away by the time I discover. People will use all sorts of tricks to try to get free rides out of you. I had people lie about their name from a sports game pickup once. THe real pax started texting me asking where I was after we had started moving. Unfortunately, I was the only one screwed out of money with that, but I kicked the fake lying pax out with maximum prejudice, and started dialing the police department telling them they were going to go to jail for carjacking if they did not get the *&$# out immediately (they were purposefully trying to scam). I did get a request shortly after but the surge was half of what it was on the previous ping (grrrr).

People think they're sneaky. You've gotta get paid appropriately and cover your own arse at the end of the day.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that Apple Valley, Minn is the nation's hotspot for entertainment?


I would say no.. that is unless it has changed since the 35 years ago when I left there.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Not much is the same...

As it was 35 years ago...8>)

Especially me...8>O

Rakos


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've known several Amandas and none of them had any obvious personality defects.


For me Amys are all crazy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AAAHHHHH
A Saduber thread!

Dude died way too young!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> AAAHHHHH
> A Saduber thread!
> 
> Dude died way too young!


I hope you didn't see an obituary somewhere. I'd like to think he's still alive and well.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> AAAHHHHH
> A Saduber thread!
> 
> Dude died way too young!


He picked up the really, REALLY wrong Amanda. She drugged his water :"( Seriously though, is there news on what happened to him?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> For me Amys are all crazy.


Cathy's and Kathy's have been a problem for me.



JMlyftuber said:


> He picked up the really, REALLY wrong Amanda. She drugged his water :"( Seriously though, is there news on what happened to him?


She drugged him?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Cathy's and Kathy's have been a problem for me.
> 
> She drugged him?


No, I was joking. But maybe. All I know is he disappeared. More likely is that he picked up a hooker one too many times and landed in the clink.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Last I heard he was making movies in Mexico. I wonder if he lost his password to Uberpeople?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

SadUber about his face paint said:


> No, it was for Zwarte Piet, Saint Nicholas' chimney sweep companion.


Did nobody pick up on the fact the guy says he was driving around in blackface??


----------

